# Pros & Cons



## JamieAnn (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of research about what kinds of goats would be the best fit for me. There sure are a lot of things to consider... I'd love to know your opinion- what are the top 2 or 3 pros and cons of the types of goats you have?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What are you wanting goats for? Meat? Milk? Both? Do you want purebreds or just a home herd? 

I LOVE my Nigerian Dwarfs. They are super cute and fun. Pros: Take less feed, less room, etc. Easier to sell as a pet when you need to sell. Cons: smaller...less milk, less meat. harder to keep in

My others are a mix of Nubian and Boer. Nubians give a lot of milk, boers add bulk for meat. Makes for a pretty nice dual purpose goat. Nubians can be noisy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nubians..Pros~delicious milk, great personalities, irresistible kids .... Cons~less meaty, can be noisy,some lines less hardy
They can be crossed with a meat buck and give more meat but not as much as a full meat breed..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

kccjer said:


> What are you wanting goats for? Meat? Milk? Both? Do you want purebreds or just a home herd?
> 
> I LOVE my Nigerian Dwarfs. They are super cute and fun. Pros: Take less feed, less room, etc. Easier to sell as a pet when you need to sell. Cons: smaller...less milk, less meat. harder to keep in
> 
> My others are a mix of Nubian and Boer. Nubians give a lot of milk, boers add bulk for meat. Makes for a pretty nice dual purpose goat. Nubians can be noisy.


What he/she said!!


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

I have two wethered Saanen(mom) / Oberhasli (dad) crosses. 
Pro: I like mutts (generally healthier then any purebred)
Pro: They are two breeds from the Swiss alps, so are very cold wether tolerant.
Pro: Their size will be perfect for packing. Saanens are one of the largest breeds. Obers are tall/medium.

Cons: saanens don't do well with desert heat. (even as a mutt my guys have pink skin on their noses and ears)
Cons: sannens can be a " talkative" bunch, not the best for stealthy packers
Cons: saanens are white, can get dirty looking

Hmmm... After looking at this, it seems like Saanens have many cons... Don't get me wrong!! They are a wonderful breed-check em out!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Naturally it's got to be Boers.:angel:
Laid back, mellow personalities
Gentle curving horns
Plenty meat
Enough rich milk on a Boer/Nubian cross, just not a long lactation period

They eat more than the smaller breeds
They can bow out fence by just looking at it
You usually cant just pick one up & load it into your minivan;-)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

For meat: boers, kikos
For milk: nubians and lamancha for high butterfat, saanens, alpines, and oberhaslis for higher milk production.
Dual-purpose: kinders or mixed breeds
For pets or smaller milk/meat supply: nigerian dwarfs and pygmies
Fiber: angoras and pygoras 

It all comes down to what you really want from your goats. And if they're more for hobby, don't forget that mixed breeds can be dual-purpose, hardier, and cheaper!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I advise a mixed bunch... My Nigerian dwarf goats are beautiful and have delic. Milk. My La Mancha has a great personality..and great milk, my boers are sweet and goat meat is also delicious . ...I could go on and on!


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We have Nubians and I would say the pros are: great tasting milk, loooong lactations- we have milked all of ours anywhere from 12-20 months with no problem, easy to milk, super cute kids.

Cons would be: a trailer is a must if you're taking them anywhere, can be loud-but only one or two of mine are noisy, aren't easily sold as pets, require more feed.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Boers and boer crosses are my favorites. 

Too many pro's to list.....

I didn't know that goats had cons?!?!?!? hehehehe :ROFL:


----------

